# I’ve wrapped most of my presents!



## CarolfromTX (Dec 17, 2020)

Well, there’s a chore almost finished. Except for my son-in-law’s bottle of Scotch and the giant summer sausage we always get him. Which are both easy. Sigh of relief.


----------



## katlupe (Dec 18, 2020)

Well this year I have no presents to wrap. I barely even decorated. In years past, when my son was a child (he is 50 now) I usually wrapped everything up a few days before Christmas Eve. After he did not believe in Santa any longer, I'd put his presents under the tree as I finished wrapping them. And I (and his father since were together at that time) went all out for him. Tormented him till Christmas day.


----------

